# Thermostat connecté



## MaAamie (19 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'un Thermostat connecté (compatible HomeKit serait un plus) pour mon chauffage de type radiateur électrique ( les fils pilotes sont déjà passés et arrivent à mon tableau électrique dans le garage ).
Qu'est ce que vous me conseillez ?


----------



## Prislup (20 Décembre 2015)

Nest ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Décembre 2015)

Prislup a dit:


> Nest ?


Nest n'est pas compatible chauffage électrique...

Seul le qivivo l'est à ma connaissance:

http://www.qivivo.com/


----------



## Prislup (20 Décembre 2015)

Ok. Sorry


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Décembre 2015)

Prislup a dit:


> Ok. Sorry


La faute a l'exception française...nous sommes le seul pays à se chauffer à l'électrique, moyen le moins efficace d'un point de vue rendement, mais tellement pratique pour justifier les investissements en centrales nucléaire...

Les autres pays ne chauffant quasiment pas à l'électrique, trouver un thermostat gérant l'électrique est tres complexe...


----------



## Prislup (21 Décembre 2015)

Ok


----------



## devy (1 Janvier 2016)

Il n'était pas question de justifier les investissements dans le nucléaire mais plutôt de profiter d'un prix au Kw/h le moins cher d'Europe grace au nucléaire. 



Moumou92 a dit:


> Les autres pays ne chauffant quasiment pas à l'électrique, trouver un thermostat gérant l'électrique est tres complexe...



Etrange, alors que les leaders du plancher chauffant elec ne sont pas français ( warmup par exemple qui est Anglais ).

Pour le Nest et les autres soit disant pas compatibles avec chauffage élec, il suffit d'intercaler un relais comme c'est déjà le cas avec bon nombres de thermostats. J'avais d'ailleurs écris à Nest il y a quelques années en arrière à ce sujet.

a+


----------



## MaAamie (1 Janvier 2016)

Pourrais tu être plus précis ? Comment puis je faire et avec quel thermostat connecté ?


----------



## devy (1 Janvier 2016)

En France le Nest est vendu avec le boitier HeatLink sur lequel tu as des sorties 3A qui te permettent largement d'attaquer un relais qui lui même enclenchera ton plancher élec, ou un groupe de panneau rayonnant.

Il s'agit des bornes 2 et 3 selon cette notice :
https://s3.amazonaws.com/support-as...Nest-Learning-Thermostat-Install-Guide-FR.pdf

Donc en deux mots :
Tu cables en sortie d' un contacteur ton chauffage élec. 
Tu amènes une phase d'un côté de la bobine du contacteur.
Tu amène le neutre sur la borne 2 du Heat link, et tu relie la borne 3 à l'autre côté de la bobine du contacteur.

Lorsque le nest demande une chauffe, le contact entre 2 et 3 se ferme, alimente la bobine du contacteur, qui se ferme à son tour et alimente ton chauffage élec.


Si mes explications ne sont pas clair, utilise le schéma de la page 22. Sauf qu'au lieu d'alimenter une pompe de chaudière tu alimente la bobine d'un contacteur. 
(autre différence : sur cette notice ils alimentent les bornes 2 et 3 par une phase, alors que moi j'ai l'habitude de couper les neutre dans les relais, mais çà ne change rien )


a+


----------



## MaAamie (1 Janvier 2016)

Merci pour l'information mais du coup je n'ai pas de gestion multi zone puisque lorsque le contact 2et 3 se ferme cela alimente tous les radiateurs .


----------



## devy (2 Janvier 2016)

Le Nest est un thermostat, pas un gestionnaire multizone.
Quelque soit ton type de chauffage, il faudra un Nest+Heatlink par zone.

Je vais bientôt commander du plancher chauffant élec pour un agrandissement et en faisant le tour des fournisseurs j'ai découvert le warmup 4iE. C'est un thermostat avec contact 16A intégré, qui est pilotable par wifi. Cà pourrait t'intéresser .

fiche technique et notice ici 

a+


----------



## MaAamie (3 Janvier 2016)

Pour le multi zone je suis tombé sur ça :
https://www.ecobee.com


----------



## devy (3 Janvier 2016)

Je ne connais pas, mais je doute qu'il y ait autant de contact de sortie que de sondes déportées ajoutable.

Il faudra certainement là aussi en monter plusieurs. Reste à voir si il communiquent entre eux et te permettent un pilotage de toute les zones en te connectant en wifi à seulement l'un d'entre eux. Sinon on revient à du Nest et Cie ..
Seule une lecture de la notice à tête reposée te donnera ces réponses. 

a+


----------



## daffyb (4 Janvier 2016)

Tu peux aussi jeter un oeil au système Wiser de Schneider Electric


----------



## MaAamie (10 Janvier 2016)

J'ai regardé wiser mais à la fin ça coûte la blinde !!!


----------



## MaAamie (10 Janvier 2016)

devy a dit:


> Je ne connais pas, mais je doute qu'il y ait autant de contact de sortie que de sondes déportées ajoutable.
> 
> Il faudra certainement là aussi en monter plusieurs. Reste à voir si il communiquent entre eux et te permettent un pilotage de toute les zones en te connectant en wifi à seulement l'un d'entre eux. Sinon on revient à du Nest et Cie ..
> Seule une lecture de la notice à tête reposée te donnera ces réponses.
> ...



J'ai trouvé la doc en français mais je vois pas trop comment ça marche , aurais tu une idée ? https://p6.zdusercontent.com/attach...c8og8OOiJbDj8_-zEwIIGA.lSLv7IMm-3svOi3XJAmD1w


----------



## Anthony (12 Janvier 2016)

devy a dit:


> Etrange, alors que les leaders du plancher chauffant elec ne sont pas français



C'est parce que c'est faux. Les Pays-Bas chauffent aussi beaucoup à l'électrique, par exemple. Mais il est vrai que nous sommes ceux qui chauffent le plus à l'électrique (voir : http://www.igen.fr/accessoires/2014...la-francaise-mais-pas-pour-les-francais-87835).

Pour revenir au sujet de la question, la seule référence « type Nest » que j'ai en tête, c'est en effet Qivivo (voir : http://www.igen.fr/accessoires/2015...i-fonctionne-avec-le-chauffage-francais-94260). Les modules sans-fil permettent de contrôler plusieurs zones avec un seul thermostat, c'est pratique. Mais pour avoir un réglage automatique comme avec le Nest, il faut payer un abonnement supplémentaire dont le prix n'est pas super clair. Et pour ne rien arranger, la livraison n'est pas prévue avant la fin du trimestre, autant dire que le temps de le recevoir, ce sera pour l'hiver prochain (si on a un hiver).


----------



## devy (12 Janvier 2016)

MaAamie a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la doc en français mais je vois pas trop comment ça marche , aurais tu une idée ?



A première vue pas de contact sec utilisable pour un chauffage elec. Cà semble dédié aux chauffage type US.

Une solution pour piloter plusieurs zones de chauffage elec c'est d'utiliser des thermostats à contacts sec SOMFY ( un pour chaque zones ) et de les piloter depuis un Tahoma ( ou sa version grand public Somfy Box qui a moins de compatibilité mais qui est souvent proposé plus cher .. va comprendre. )

Mais tout cà à un cout .. 300 euros la box, et 200 par thermostats.

Etant déjà équipé en somfy pour pas mal d'éléments, et ayant déjà un tahoma, c'est certainement ce que je ferai par la suite.

a+


----------



## thefutureismylife (5 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir à tous, si besoin je vends mes thermostats Netatmo, ils ont vraiment fait le job sur mes radiateurs électriques (1 par radiateur). C'est un petit investissement, mais ça m'a permit de connecter mes radiateurs électriques du logement que j'avais en location. L'astuce est de rajouter une petite résistance dans l'instal' pour que ça marche. 

(annonce sur ioccasion)


----------

